# Thin Fireline bad?



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

After reading great reviews of Fireline, I decided to buy a pack for my freshwater light setup (3lb diameter, 8lb strength) but have found that the line is so thin, that it digs into the spool and thus, has decreased casting and makes the line cast out w/ slight jerks. Has anyone else had this problem? I have another pack that I bought at the same time (4lb/10lb) that I'm not reluctant to put on. Am I doing anything wrong?

Thanks in advance,
Chump


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah bud. when you put it on initially, with any braid make sure you put it on with a good deal of pressure and pack it in there. shouldnt have a problem if you take the line off and re-spool. fireline is the most "mono" like of the braided bunch


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Or you can cast it as far as you can with a heaver weight on it. The retrieve usually will fix the problem.
Chapa


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ah.. that sounds like a good one too. never thought of that


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*line*

Some folks, myself included spool on a little mono forst...this helps eliminate the entire mass of line spinning on the reel. You don't need much. Also.....if you boat fish, just let the line out behind the boat whole traveling from one place to another(No weight,,,motion of the boat will put enough pressure on it to take the line off the reel). Then wind it back under pressure and you should be fine. Otherwise, I usually wet a paper towel and wind the line back through taht squeezing the towel to give sufficient winding tension.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the input. I will do that this week. I did line it w/ mono first, but I think my mistake was not putting enough pressure on it while putting it on. Thanks everyone!!!

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Or you can do what i do when i put braid on my spools....wrap electrical tape around the spool first, then you have no problem with it grabbing right and don't have the whole mass of line turning. You dont have to worry about how much pressure you wind it with also. Works for me, give it a try.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Chump, when I want to tighten up my spool of braid I put it around something metal and clip it back to the collector guide. This does two things. First it cuts in half the distance needed to walk out the line before rewinding. It also helps to keep the line up off the ground. As you rewind the line back on under tension, as with the unspooling, ya are going half the distance. The second thing is; after the line is off the spool, you can reverse the braid. This will put the used end on the spool first and put the unused part out, to fish with.
longcast


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

which ever way you do it make sure the line is packed on tight and you have some backing on the reel like a good dacron line.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the tips and advices!!! I will give it another try and put it on tighter this time. I must admit, I was a bit dissappointed at first. But it may just turn out to be user error.

Thanks,
Mau-En


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

Longcast has a good method just be careful whatever you anchor to is smooth and round so it doesn't nick your line as it slides by.


----------

